# [Vorschlag] WoW-Datenbank: Search by Item-ID



## Niku (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebes buffed.de-Team und Mitbuffler,

vorweg ich bin natürlich, wie vermutlich jeder andere auch, begeistert von der neuen Datenbank. Technisch wie auch Optisch.

Nur ein kleines Feature fehlt mir. Die gezielte Itemsuche per Item-ID. Sprich, ich geb die Item-ID ins Suchfeld ein und die Datenbank liefert mir dann das entsprechende Item zu dieser ID. Grund hierfür ist das ich mir bei der Lootvergabe (hauptsächlich in Raids) der Items lediglich die ItemID notiere um den Verlauf dieser zu optimieren.

(Mir ist durchaus auch bewusst das ich auf andere Datenbanken zugreifen könnte die dieses kleine nette Feature enthalten, ich möchte es jedoch nicht. Buffed.de ist und bleibt meine persönliche #1 und ich nutze die Datenbank eh für alles was ich so mache. Nur eben hierfür (noch) nicht.)

Konkrete Frage: Ist dies in "naher Zukunft" realisierbar?

Lg, Niku


----------



## Ocian (27. Dezember 2008)

Eine direkte Suche nach einer Item ID gibt es zur Zeit wirklich nicht, aber ich kann dir helfen, denn alle Items sind via item ID zu finden.
Hier ein Beispiel:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=811

ID 811, ersetze nun einfach die Zahl gegen eine belibige Item ID und du kommst sofort auf die gewünschte Seite zum Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

